# GMC 6500 Medium Duty Truck



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I just bought an old GMC 6500. It has a 366 (or maybe a 427 how do I tell the difference) v-8, 5 speed with 2 speed rear, 16' silage body. It was an old fire truck, has under 25000 miles on it and is as clean as your gonna see around here, with the salt and such. The guy I bought it from says he hauled 6-8 tons of grass to a load, which is great for what I want. My question is this, I would like to also haul 800 lb. 4x5 round bales with it along with a 12k equipment trailer I have. I figure I can get 19 bales on truck and trailer, compared to 10-12 on my 1 ton with same trailer. What do you all think, good idea? or just stick with the silage and 1 ton for hay? My problem is always drivers, I figure with the big truck I can cut my trips in half and not deal with helpers. Plus I think it will do the truck good to be used a little more, setting is worse than running at some point. My next issue will be adding a hitch, the body hangs out about 3-4' beyond the frame, not sure what the hitch will look like and still clear the body when it dumps. Any pics or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

TessiersFarm said:


> I just bought an old GMC 6500. It has a 366 (or maybe a 427 how do I tell the difference) v-8, 5 speed with 2 speed rear, 16' silage body. It was an old fire truck, has under 25000 miles on it and is as clean as your gonna see around here, with the salt and such. The guy I bought it from says he hauled 6-8 tons of grass to a load, which is great for what I want. My question is this, I would like to also haul 800 lb. 4x5 round bales with it along with a 12k equipment trailer I have. I figure I can get 19 bales on truck and trailer, compared to 10-12 on my 1 ton with same trailer. What do you all think, good idea? or just stick with the silage and 1 ton for hay? My problem is always drivers, I figure with the big truck I can cut my trips in half and not deal with helpers. Plus I think it will do the truck good to be used a little more, setting is worse than running at some point. My next issue will be adding a hitch, the body hangs out about 3-4' beyond the frame, not sure what the hitch will look like and still clear the body when it dumps. Any pics or ideas would be appreciated.


Check what the GCWR is for that truck. It might not be able to legally tow that much.Air brakes or hyd brakes?

Is your area hilly?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Removable sides or you're shoving bales in the rear of the bed? Sounds like a lot of overhang on the bed to mount a hitch without finding a way to extend it back.

Plus there's what 3430 brings up.


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I have not found a GCWR, the GVWR is 25000, guessing the truck weighs 13k leaves 12k on the bed. The trailer weighs about 10.5k loaded. Hydraulic brakes, Hauls would be under 10 miles, mostly under 5 miles on rural roads. Where would I find the GCWR? For the hitch, I am thinking something like a wheel lift on a heavy wrecker, maybe 4" square tubing in the frame that can extend. The farm I grew up on we backed into the sawdust shed and lifted the sides off with 4 come alongs, was thinking the same here.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It may not have a combo rating.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

TessiersFarm said:


> I just bought an old GMC 6500. It has a 366 (or maybe a 427 how do I tell the difference) v-8, 5 speed with 2 speed rear, 16' silage body.


Year of manufacture might be helpful. IMHO

Larry


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

1974


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Most rigs like that have the pintel type hitch,(round) they are made at the rear of the frame and the trl has a somewhat longer tongue..


----------

